# Ever seen 285/30/18s on the FRONT of an M3??



## invisiguard (Nov 5, 2002)

Well maybe you have, but this blows me away, We took my buddy Jeffs SMG to the Candlestick park AutoX today, his normal wheels are these 19" SSRs, but he swore he could get a set of 285/18 SSR comps all the way around without rubbing well he did it:yikes:


----------



## invisiguard (Nov 5, 2002)

those are the 19"SSRs, heres the 18" comps


----------



## invisiguard (Nov 5, 2002)

rolling pins


----------



## invisiguard (Nov 5, 2002)

they dont even stick out that much


----------



## invisiguard (Nov 5, 2002)

And with Kumhos do they STICK!!!:yikes:


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

Those are huge! :yikes: 

Got grip?


----------



## Mystikal (Dec 20, 2001)

What are the specs of his GT3's?

Can you imagine the tramlining if he ever had to take it on a freeway? :yikes:


----------



## invisiguard (Nov 5, 2002)

Actually we had those on the car for a few hundred miles before the autoX to heat cycle(we took them over Spring Mnt. rd. here in Sonoma county, fun!). On the freeway was just fine with just a bit of tracking but definitly not too twitchy to live with BTW the 18" SSR copms he raced on had Kumho V700s, his street 19" SSR GT3s are 10" in the back, 8.5" in the front(Bridgestone S03s 285/30/19 back and 245/35/19 front) he had the GT3s taken apart and the centers coated with Perma-Star black pearl, nice:thumbup:


----------

